# Cuerodoc beat me!!



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I was late finishing up my stash...Cuerodoc put mine to shame BUT I still got Blessed with several walnut veneer ends...parts the veneer buyers didn't desire in the premium section. There's 2 1/2 truck loads ( mine's a F-650 crewcab) from cookies 2"- 24" thick and 20+ short logs 36"-42" all from 14"- 24" dia. AND a crotch with a crotch ( a crotch with one limb immediately crotching again with ALL the grain tying in one spot) approx 42" long and 36" across this spectacular event,..... a wide 42" crotch at 5' in length..... and a chunk 29" dia at 36" long clear.

Here's some pics... 

Cookie stash...








The 3 BIGGEST...








Crotch in a Crotch...








Mr. wide...it doesn't look 42" W x 60" L








1 cookie stack...








Continued....


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

..More pics...
Short saw logs...








second cookie load...








Knotty under bark at stump!!!! BEAUTY to be!!!








MY COOKIE JAR!! LOL !!!


----------



## SkySkrape (Oct 8, 2013)

What species is that?


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok...
Now I'm envious. 
LOVE Walnut. (but you know that)

That 42" x 60" crotch is a beauty. I sure would like a 10/4ths slice of that thing. That's nearly a kitchen table sized slab. Then if you book match and join 2 pieces, you could get a top upwards to ~55" x 60"?

On the cookies, I see a mess of stools could be made, but the big problem is drying them without them cracking up.
I've heard of soaking them in glycol as a method.
What's your method, Tim?

Have a Blessed Easter, Tim!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Da Aardvark said:


> Ok...
> Now I'm envious.
> LOVE Walnut. (but you know that)
> 
> ...


Da Aard, Tables would be pretty...cookies...mmm...stack em on a pallet with air space and take some chances. I may consider bowl blanks.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice haul!
Always appreciate seeing good wood going to a good home.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey.
I have a good home!
Well, I have a home....working on making it good....does that qualify?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've been experimenting this evening.....riveing ??/ splitting straight grain turning blanks from the walnut.

Here's a couple of pics
a potential large bowl 








Several small bowls and other blanks








Thanks and enjoy!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd be will to buy some bowl blanks off you. I live in TN too I will private message you sometime to do so. Nice pictures!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks. I'll be waiting on PM.


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Never seen an ugly walnut. It is amazing what loggers leave behind. Do you turn wood, too? Looking forward to seeing how that crotch mills out.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I've only played at turning a time or too.....enjoyable BUT I have TOO much energy to burn standing at a lathe....in time yes I'd love to get a lathe and turn. This is all I've ever turned since sawing. I have a guy that I furnish a few turning pieces to and I have access to his lathe....I just don't have time to enjoy his offer back.








Same pin opposite side...doesn't even look from the same wood...I just love gnarly!! That'd make some funny looking pie crust!! LOL!!








Can't wait on the walnut crotch either!!!


----------

